# Logging mit AspectJ in Eclipse



## xxxAnnaxxx (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in das Thema Aspektorientierung ein. Die Theorie ist soweit klar, aber mein Projekt will einfach nicht laufen, weil ich den Pointcut nicht richtig implementiert bekomme.

Mein Projekt besteht aus einer Klasse Mitarbeiter, einer ausführenden Klasse Mitarbeiterverwaltung und dem Aspekt. Der Aspekt soll jede Änderung die an einem Objekt Mitarbeiter vorgenommen wird Loggen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Code:

Mitarbeiter
package de.eufh.wi09;

public class Mitarbeiter {

private String name;
private String vorname;
private int gehalt;
private String abteilung;

public Mitarbeiter(String n, String v, int g, String a) {
this.name = n;
this.vorname = v;
this.gehalt = g;
this.abteilung = a;
}

public void MitarbeiterGehaltErhoehen(int Erhoehung) {
this.gehalt = gehalt + Erhoehung;
}

public void MitarbeiterAbteilungWechseln(String NeueAbteilung)
{
this.abteilung = NeueAbteilung;
}

}




Mitarbeiterverwaltung

package de.eufh.wi09;


public class Mitarbeiterverwaltung {

public static void main (String [] args)
{

// Instanziierung eines Objektes
Mitarbeiter aKowollik = new Mitarbeiter ("Kowollik","Anna",200000,"CEO");

// Anwendung der Methode GehaltErhoehen
aKowollik.GehaltErhoehen(50000);

// Anwendung der Methode AbteilungWechseln
aKowollik.AbteilungWechseln("Process Management");
}

}





package de.eufh.wi09;

public aspect Logging {

pointcut Log () : call (void GehaltErhoehen(..))
&& call (void AbteilungWechseln(..));


before (): Log ()
{
System.out.println("Erstelle/ Bearbeite Text:");
}

after (): Log ()
{
System.out.println("Text wurde erstellt/ bearbeitet.");
}
}



Der Aspekt spricht weder die richtigen Methoden an, noch Loggt er die Änderungen.
Wie muss ich das implementieren?



Viele Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. November 2010)

Hallo,

das was du da machen möchtest ist eine spezielle Form von logging -> tracing.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/300525-aspectj-und-eclipse.html
http://www.tutorials.de/java/254041-ablaufverfolgung-eines-java-programmes.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## xxxAnnaxxx (23. November 2010)

Hey, 
danke für die Antwort, 
leider funktionieren die Lösungen nicht so, wie sie sollen.
Wie schaffe ich es den Konstruktor zu loggen oder eine Methode bei Änderungen zu loggen und den neuen Wert auszugeben****

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------

